# أرخص وأفضل عروض شاشات التى أي تي tit والتوصيل والتركيب مجانا



## halasamy (9 يناير 2014)

أقوى عروض شاشات التى أى تى TIT
======================
1- شاشة 46 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخلHDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1699 ريال.
=================
2 - شاشة 50 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخلHDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1899 ريال
================
3- - شاشة 55 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخلHDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 2799 ريال
===============
4- شاشة 58 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخلHDMI
والسعر 2899 ريال.
==============
التوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل لأهالى الرياض
نوصل لجميع مدن المملكة بأسعار الشحن.

العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233

للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

